# Tokyo Motor Show



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Now this is a motorcycle. 



Photo Galleries




[h=1]Wild wheels at Tokyo Motor Show[/h]
[h=3]Alternate-fuel vehicles, new concepts abound at influential show[/h]













 Toyota president Akio Toyoda swings a leg over the Honda Gold Wing F6C as Honda president Takanobu Ito stands by. The F6C is a stripped and lighter version of the touring motorcycle. (Shizuo Kambayashi/AP)

11 of 13​




[h=3]Share Tools[/h]









http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/wild-wheels-at-tokyo-motor-show-1.2433876


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Toyota president Akio Toyoda swings a leg over the Honda Gold Wing F6C as Honda president Takanobu Ito stands by. The F6C is a stripped and lighter version of the touring motorcycle. (Shizuo Kambayashi/AP)


yes it IS a motorcycle. it will not make production. if it does, i will be pissed. you see, it's not the first time that honda has played with the goldwing design. anyone remember the valkyrie? there was the standard valk, the interstate, and the rune. 
the rune was cool looking, made during the chopper craze at the turn of this century. of course, there were almost no accessories available for it, it was way over priced, so it didn't sell very well. on the other hand, there was the base valk and the interstate. quite possibly the coolest bike ever made, ever, in the history of motorcycles. they fell out of fashion too, and were also discontinued. the idea of turning the goldwing into a sport bike is, pardon moi french, fucking retarded. bring back the real valkyrie, and bring it back at a fair price, cause i want one


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I used to be big into motorcycles and the Goldwing was always my favourite even though I never owned one. And, yes, I do remember the Valkyrie. It was almost a car on two wheels.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's got two wheels so I guess it's a motorcycle. Not to my tastes but a motorcycle. Too damned shiny among other things. Chrome don't get you home.
And a goldwing as a sports bike....what will they think of next. Oh yeah, the GL1000. The 'real' valkyrie, the GL1200 standard. My older brother is the wing fan. 1975 he bought a GL100 and in '85 he bought a GL11200 ltd. This year he retired both and bought a 2005 Yamaha RS Midnight Venture. It's his 4th bike. His first one was a BSA Gold Star he got in 63 that he traded in on the Honda. 
What I find sorta funny is that the vice-president of Suzuki is a Honda....the president of Honda isn't.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Ahh, but the CEO of Honda Taiwan is (or at least was) is a Suzuki. And I have a vague memory that at one time the President of the whole Honda shebang was also a Suzuki.

Neil


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've visited honda plants all over the world, including the Marysville Motorcycle Plant (Ohio), where all goldwings were produced until about five years ago.

Now they come from Japan.

I don't ride but I get up close and personal with pretty much all Japanese motorcycles as they ALL share one common trait.

They all use my parts.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As Steadfastly said....Now this, is a motorcycle.
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/rikuo-rt-2-1-7732_zps74b0cf3f.jpg
and in my opinion, one of the coolest Japanese bikes made. If I could find one in Canada, for sale, I'd probably buy it.
@milkman....I don't think you have parts for this puppy.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've ridden a few valks and goldwings. i'm always amazed at how well behaved they are. one you put your feet on the boards, the weight disappears and the bike acts as rock solid stable as any bike i ever been on.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

The name Suzuki over there, is as popular as Smith is here. No big deal.

CT.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Wonder if his feet would touch the ground once he`s aboard.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> As Steadfastly said....Now this, is a motorcycle.
> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/rikuo-rt-2-1-7732_zps74b0cf3f.jpg
> and in my opinion, one of the coolest Japanese bikes made. If I could find one in Canada, for sale, I'd probably buy it.
> @milkman....I don't think you have parts for this puppy.


Nope, only Japanese bikes.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

how can we have a thread titled "tokyo motor show" and not have pics of the most important aspect?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> how can we have a thread titled "tokyo motor show" and not have pics of the most important aspect?


Now that would be a nice ride


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's a young man's ride, really. these days i'm more caddy than corvette. hahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

same here. I wouldn't be able to climb out of a vette.
prefer land yachts. 'specially sleepers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

@milkman....that is a Japanese bike.....a Rikuo.
@fredy.....when I figure I'm too old to go for a long ride on that sporty hardtail you can shoot me.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> @milkman....that is a Japanese bike.....a Rikuo.
> @fredy.....when I figure I'm too old to go for a long ride on that sporty hardtail you can shoot me.


Rikuo = A copy of an 'Army' four-five side valve, maybe? It's got a hand clutch & foot shift… What year is that thing?

As for the featured bike in this thread - that's a lot of metal to jockey around, and you still have to carry your stuff in a backpack??


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's a '54 RT 2....a copy of a 45. Harley helped set up the factories in the mid 30's and after the war bikes were produced until the late 50's. Before the war they were Japanese Harleys....not too sure about after the war. 
And yup, the featured bike looks like a lot of metal to throw around. Doubt if the little hardtail could sit in front of you on that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

figure I'd post it (getting tired of constantly clicking the link).
I'd ride this anytime. the colour has to be changed though.










I haven't ridden for 3 years now. My last bike was an '82 1100 interstate (goldwing).
It took a toll on my knee because of the cylinder heads on the side. I often thought
of modding the frame to squeeze a 'V' in it, or convert it to electric. I miss the wind.
regarding the bike in the op .. that's the bike for the next robo-cop movie .. right!?


----------

